# SAMPLE & HORROR: 80's Horror tribute album.



## MikeNorvak (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok this is finally released!

Sample & Horror, by Mike Norvak


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

This is an excellent album. Thank you for sharing.

I am the producer of the radio program "Nightmare City Halloween" and until I found a horror related compilation album in 2019 called "Ritual Musical" (1990) [The cover is the most Halloweenish thing about it.] and now your album, I have not been aware of any horror related music coming from Mexico, so I am fascinated by this and am curious if there are others producing horror related music in Mexico?

I find much of the album to be delightful music that is not scary or spooky, but the last 5 tracks very much are eerie sounding.

Kudos to you.


----------



## MikeNorvak (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, it gets more serious towards the end, my intention was to make a somewhat cheese but at the same time dark approach to horror and sci-fi. I'm glad you like it. Feel free to use it in your program. I'm not aware of any local band or artist that makes that kind of music, but let me investigate. Thank you!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I always enjoy listening to new halloween and horror themed music. I own a few albums already. I'm glad you shared it on here with everyone. If you make anything new, be sure to let everyone know!


----------



## MikeNorvak (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you Just a bunch of hocus pocus!
I'll tell you. Here is a track I made eons ago, al so a bit eerie.

IT LIVES

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great job Mike!


----------



## MikeNorvak (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! I'm starting to upload the songs to Youtube, in case anyone want to check it.









Noise Boulder Records


https://noisebrec.bandcamp.com/




www.youtube.com


----------

